# Cattle Herds of the Future



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Monitoring your herd will be at your fingertips.....this and a host of other links on the future of cattle.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the_cattle_herds_of_the_future_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Technology is great but like I have learned with a buddies new tractor when all that technology starts having malfunctions it takes a lot more to get them back going than just good ole hand tools. However, I could see great potential as far as monitoring cattle goes!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My technology has peaked with the smart phone. I use it to make notes and take pictures. I make a note of the ID number if a cow or calf looks a little off. I take a picture of each calf and momma the first time I see it after being born. I record the momma's number and match them up when we tag the calves.

That is about as handy and high tech as I wish to advance.

Years ago we were raising Quarter Horses. I wanted to get a fancy feeding system. My Vet at the time told me to feed and water by hand. The more I laid my eyes on the horses the better barn I would run. That bit of advice has always stayed with me.

One of my favorite chores is walking among the cattle, looking for a runny nose or listening for a cough. I realize that is not practical with large operations. It will be hard to convince me that a seasoned cow hand riding a horse through a feed lot can be replaced by something a fellow in an office thought up.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

To be a good cattleman you need to spend lots of time with the herd! Relying on a computer to tell you what's going on while sitting at the kitchen table can make you lazy and start slacking on others tasks as well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> To be a good cattleman you need to spend lots of time with the herd! Relying on a computer to tell you what's going on while sitting at the kitchen table can make you lazy and start slacking on others tasks as well.


I agree!

Part of anything Ag related is getting out there and getting your hands dirty.


----------

